# Harmony One Remote



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

We bought a Harmony One remote this past weekend & have it set up for the TV, DirecTV DVR, & the Home Theater system, but to get it to work with the Home Theater, we had to choose Mini System as the type of equipment in the remote setup. Is that right? There was no option for "Home Theater". It seems to work. We haven't really played with the receiver & Blu-Ray player in the Home Theater yet, but the volume & such works through the remote. Just want to make sure I didn't miss something obvious for setting up the Home Theater in the Harmony .


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

As long as all of your functions work properly it shouldn't matter. We just got our Harmony One last week and love it. 

You can change the name of the Device from "Mini System" to "Home Theater" if you want by going into the device in the PC software.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

It was just the category that Logitech has the system stored in their database. Was it an all-in-one system that came with a receiver and speakers, etc.?


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes, it is an all-in-one system with receiver, speakers, & Blu-Ray player. 

I did go into the software & rename it to Home Theater . Logitech seems to have the functions I need based on the model number I put in, so I'm sure it is all fine.

We had a Harmony 670 that we also loved (it will go to the Man Cave with the old equipment) but the Harmony One is much nicer.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Everyone seems to think highly of this remote. I'm close to pulling the trigger on one myself to control my D* box, my LG BH200 and my PS3 (I have the PS3 adapter on the way). Currently I use the Harmony Xbox 360 remote but the buttons are wearing out a bit.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Mr. Sholtis, if you have 6 components or fewer, and if you don't need RF, consider the excellent Harmony 700. Same ergonomics, lower price.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Mr. Sholtis, if you have 6 components or fewer, and if you don't need RF, consider the excellent Harmony 700. Same ergonomics, lower price.


That's another I'm looking at. I was considering the One due to the touchscreen but you are correct I really don't have that much to connect so the 700 just might be better for me. Thanks for saving over $100 especially at this time of the year (after the holidays).


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I got my Harmony One from CompUSA using coupon code OXG277 for $139.99 courtesy of a link from TechBargains.com... they seem to be coming in and out of stock and I'm not sure if the coupon code will still work, but worth watching. One day it showed as not available (like today) and then the next day it was back and it worked.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

We almost got the 700 since it is so much less expensive & since we don't do that much with our remotes, activity-wise but the One had so many good reviews & was so pretty that we decided to go with it. We're already doing more with it than we were with the 670. But, I do think we would have been just as satisfied with the 700.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a Harmony One in the main room and a 700 in the bedroom, both fantastic remotes.


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

I have gone from two Harmony 880's to two Harmany One's and I love the One's.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I just ordered a One from eBay used with the 8% bing cashback worked out less expensive than Amazon.com which was a bit surprising.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

The only problem I have experienced with the ONE (as have many others on Logitech's forums) is the motion sensitive-backlighting seems to fail pretty quick. My first one failed at 11 months and was replaced under warranty and now the 2nd one failed and it is out of warranty.

I really love the drop-in charging cradle which the 700 doesn't have.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Can one transfer all of an 880's programming to a 700 or to the Harmony One?


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> Can one transfer all of an 880's programming to a 700 or to the Harmony One?


In my Harmony desktop software, there is an option to Replace Remote, so I'm sure that's what it does -- let's you move the settings to another Harmony remote.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Yeah, I know about the replace remote option. I was wondering if it worked when the replacement was a different model.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Lord Vader said:


> Yeah, I know about the replace remote option. I was wondering if it worked when the replacement was a different model.


 Yes


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Got my One yesterday. It's taking me longer than I thought to get everything right but it's worth the time and effort, IMO.


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

I just upgraded from a Harmony 760 to a Harmony One using the Replace Remote feature. It took a few seconds and everything worked exactly as on the old remote - did not have to adjust or change a thing. It was that easy!


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I really like the remote but have a problem with switching from the Watch DVD to Watch TV activity. Once it switches to the DVD input (HDMI2) the Watch TV activity can't switch it back to HDMI1. I'll probably have to call Logitech. Overall, though -- it is a great remote. I love it.


----------

